# Meyer 8 poly Lot Pro



## TurfKing360 (Aug 11, 2008)

Meyer lot pro 8ft poly snow plow and controller. Pump and cylinders just gone thru and in great shape. Plow was just stripped and repainted. Cutting edge has tons of life left. Plowed very little sat longer in storage. Asking 1500/obo


----------

